
Show HN: Correly – Interactive Video Demos - Correly
http://www.correly.com
======
Correly
At Correly, we want to build connections online that feel like you're meeting
in person. That is why we're creating a slack community to connect people
working in software sales [http://bit.ly/2FvjIzg](http://bit.ly/2FvjIzg)

It's called "Sell me this pen". By joining, you can find new techniques, great
best articles, make connections, hire candidates or even find a job. Just fill
in the form and we'll send an invite.

Note: This community is not going to be used to sell anyone on Correly

------
darkbatman
You really need to fix your homepage loading time, it’s been more than 20
seconds and 4 retries and still it’s loading.

~~~
Correly
Just ran an audit on the website to double check this and you're right.
Current loading time on 3G is ~20 seconds. We're going to take a look at this
as soon as possible. Thanks!

------
jayparth
Are you looking at applications outside of sales demos? Might be useful for
customer success, etc.

~~~
Correly
Hey.. we're open to hearing about other applications for the product but right
now we are focused on making sales demo's more engaging. If you and your team
are using it for a different purpose, please let us know at hello@correly.com!

------
egfx
Would help to have the demo on the homepage. Or a video.

~~~
Correly
Great idea! If you're interested in a demo. Shot us an email to
hello@correly.com and we can show you how it works!

